# former or current CSCA students



## krnbbq (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm considering CSCA as the school of choice for Patisserie and Baking(that's my passion), but only because it's close to home. I'm curious as to what former or current students (culinary or p&b) have to say about the school. What did you like or not like about the school and whether or not you would have chosen a different school to learn at or what courses were difficult. I just want to have a basic idea, because I'm having some doubts as to whether or not it'd be worth it to enroll at CSCA or say to go to a name brand school like the CIA, though I have heard that once you get the diploma it can get your foot through the door. I'm set to start in Feburary but haven't finished with the financial process, (which was very overwhelming: the cost of it all!) Any help would be very appreciated. I have been thinking about this for about 3 years and now that I finally get the opportunity, tiny nagging doubts have appeared. Please help!


----------



## socalbaker (Jul 14, 2006)

krnbbq,
I am an alum. of CSCA (P&B grad) and here is my 2 cents. Before I attended CSCA I had previous experience in the baking field so that helped me out alot. What I liked about CSCA: being in Pasadena, my chef instructors, my classmates, the Servsafe class, etc. The dislikes: a few modules seemed unorganized or too "rushed" or not enough equipment for the entire class (sugar warming boxes). When I attended CSCA the P&B program had just started earlier that year so maybe now its better. For me the most stressful course was the wedding cake module, only because I had to make every gumpaste flower & leaf by hand & make sure I had extra in case of breakage. This was for the wedding cake final.
If I had to do it all over again and had the financial means to move & rent, I would have considered the French Pastry School in Chicago. But my experience @ CSCA was great......you get out what you put in to it. 

Good luck to you!!


----------

